# Centipede housing



## Henry Kane (Nov 7, 2002)

I just thought I'd share a pic or two of the type of housing I use for most of my pedes. I wouldn't recommend this type of enclosure to a beginner due to the shallower depth. Over all, they have been great for me. They give the pede plenty of room, and enough depth of substrate to burrow. They also keep humidity levels up better. Air circulation is definitely taken into consideration. I circulate air through my bugroom regularly. Most important, they have a very secure seal. 

Atrax


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 7, 2002)

Here's a closer look of one of my S. heros. It has plenty of corkbark to hide under too.

Atrax


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 7, 2002)

*Enclosures*

Hey Gary, I definetely agree with you. I always use some sort of tupperware enclosure to house my arthropods. They are cheap, very effective, and overall work great. They are extremely easy to turn into a very suitable environment. The larger ones are great too, I always use them to house solifugids.

Alex S.


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice setups but my experience would not even make me consider using such containers/


----------



## steve055 (Nov 7, 2002)

hehe, it's kinda funny i was just asking john last night in the chat what you kept your pedes in.


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 9, 2002)

That's a trip.  Now ya know.

Atrax


----------



## Code Monkey (Nov 9, 2002)

Those are much ballsier than anything I'll ever use. My big pede is in a 5 gallon with a locking screen lid, and smaller pede is in a food container that is taller than it is - which is my general goal. Keep all housing taller than them so I don't even really have to ask if the pede is in the container (or more correctly, answer my wife's questions about if the pedes are in their containers )


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 10, 2002)

SAme for me Chip, Im keeping my S.Morsitans in a 10 gallon right now.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey guys!
 I have a question for you experienced pedes keepers. I was told to use a tall container so they can't get to ya. So I am using a rubbermaid container that is tall and has a screw on lid. I am new to the pedes but I have two and want more. I was just curious since I was told to be extra careful and not let them get a hold of me.


----------



## Code Monkey (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by petitegreeneyes _
> *I was just curious since I was told to be extra careful and not let them get a hold of me. *


You definitely don't want them to get ahold of you. S. subspinipes does have one confirmed human death (although it was a young girl) and most bite reports describe *excruciating* pain for at least a day, pain so intense that opiates don't much touch it. Not my idea of a fun time just to watch a cool bug do its thang.

So yes, you do want to be careful and if you at all have doubts, keep them in a tank taller than they are long standing on their modified back legs. While I've never seen mine do it, they're also reputed to be able to scale the silicone sealant on a tank - if you use an aquarium, never consider yourself 100% safe if you're working with them.

They really aren't that genuinely aggressive towards *you*, and I can almost see where Gary can get away with his shallow housing, almost...


----------



## MrDeranged (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *So yes, you do want to be careful and if you at all have doubts, keep them in a tank taller than they are long standing on their modified back legs. *


Don't forget to add in any substrate and decorations in addition to the length of the pede when trying to figure out how high the tank should be.



> *
> While I've never seen mine do it, they're also reputed to be able to scale the silicone sealant on a tank - if you use an aquarium, never consider yourself 100% safe if you're working with them.*


They can, I've seen it numerous times.  There have been quite a few times that I've had to get some seriously pissed off pedes off of the lids of their enclosures, because they couldn't get back down once they got up....



> *They really aren't that genuinely aggressive towards *you*, and I can almost see where Gary can get away with his shallow housing, almost...  *


It really depends on the pedes.  I have some pedes, that generally won't even move, unless I drop prey on them, no matter how much I putz about their enclosure.  There are others that will be running up the sides of the enclosure as soon as I crack the lid.  I'm getting really good lately at wrangling baby SHC back into their 16 oz. deli cups with a dental pick. 

Scott


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 11, 2002)

The shallow enclosures are not a good idea for someone new to pedes. You should get accustomed to the way they move, react, run, etc.. The security factor of the rubbermaid when closed can't be beat though. As far as when they're open, the trick is LOTS of floor space, a snake hook and a container suitable to contain them if they run for it. Other than that, I keep on my toes when I open the enclosures. They are fast, but not faster than me on my feet. if one does make a break for it, it rarely even gts completely over the top of the container. If one gets all the way out, the tools I use allow me to corral the pede without putting my fingers even remotely within striking range.

Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 11, 2002)

I hear you on that one, I would have to over 10 years with pedes for me to consider rubber maid.  Oh yeah and a hell of an immune system and lots of morphine


----------



## MrDeranged (Nov 11, 2002)

Just to let you know, morphine doesn't work.  Read the bite report section 

Scott


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 11, 2002)

I see, then I guess a good cuting utinsel to amputate the limb! LOL
=D  =D  =D  =D


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL! Looks like I'm not doing a very good job convincing you guys that I'm not insane. (Or dumb) =D 



Atrax


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Nov 11, 2002)

You convinced me but I also have children here and I'm not scared of my pedes because I plan on getting more. Just trying to be safe as I can be  Lord knows after reading the bite section I sure don't want to get bit by one. I'd rather have one of my T's bite me first.  Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, I hear ya on the kids. I have kids here too. Fortunately, I have a finished basement where the bug room is. The family stays on the second floor of the house. (2 floors above the bugs. )

Atrax


----------



## Melmoth (Dec 29, 2003)

*Pede Enclosures*

I haven't found anything better than the polycarbon food containers recommended to me by Wade.They have everything.They are tall,see through,scratch resistant and tough and have lids which take two hands to remove them.They offer I believe as near to 100% pede security as you can get.Might have been designed for them! The ones Wade recommended were by Cambro. I live in UK and couldn't get these.But Rubbermaid make identical ones and I think cheaper.Obtainable from Restaraunt &Caterers Suppliers.Lids need venting of course.
          George


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 29, 2003)

george if you can can you pm me the details might give them a try


----------

